# CCP 13' 3-6 Guide Layout



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Tommy,

Do you have a standard conventional layout for the CCP 13' 3-6? I was trying to find something online to get me started but couldn't. This is only my third build so I don't have a bunch of guides hanging around to mess around with. I'll add/subtract/move guides afterwards I just need a place to start 

-Mike


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sure,

Here are the complete factory specs including guides and spacings.

Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12	8/64's	Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes	12	12	12	12	16	20	25	30 
Guide Spacing	4"	4.5"	5"	6"	9"	13"	17"	21" 
Guide Type	Fuji BMNAG Alconite Low fram casting guide 
Grips Straight heat shrink with coasters 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSD 
Reel Seat Length	29" to center 

Tommy


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Tommy for such a quick reply. You are awesome! 

-Mike


----------

